# Paint splatter on slate - removal



## jerihattrick194 (Nov 29, 2011)

G'day all,Someone told me that I could remove paint splattered on slate using paint stripper - fortunately I only tried it on a small area - unfortunately it is just inside the door - wrong move!!!!! Has left a white film over the trialled area - 
How do I remove the paint - presently scrapping, and how do I remove the white film - trying hot water and tile cleaner - minor success.
Any help !!!!!! Appreciated.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Slate is usually sealed or waxed---that will be stripped off along with the paint---(that's why the stripped area looks funny)

Try Goof Off--(xylene) --then plan on waxing or resealing the affected areas---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The white film might be the wax----if so you can remove the wax by softening it with a rag soaked with soapy/ammonia water and a stiff brush---if the slate has a thick wax build up the job can take a while.

As kids, that was our job---we would soak an old bed sheet in ammonia water and lay that out on the slate--and let that soften up the wax---(jobs like this were my mothers favorite hang over cure)-Mike-


----------



## jerihattrick194 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, will give it a try!!!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oops and Krud Kutter are other possibilities similar to goof off. All are mainly for latex paints though. Always test for colorfastness of the underlying surface.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a tough one--many of the harsher chemicals can dissolve the foam padding under the upholstery.

I like Goof Off--but You might wreck the couch with it----

Perhaps a furniture cleaning company might have a method----Mike----


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am blanking on the name but there is a fabricare institute in Philadelphia with a hotline. They can tell you how to get near anything out of fabric. I will try to find it for you later if you do not turn something up with Google. 

Once you get the sofa clean you might want to treat it for stains. I had really light carpeting and furniture in one apartment. At the suggestion of my interior designer I had it treated with FibreSeal and I never had a problem getting spills out. Unlike Scothguard which attempts to seal fiber surfaces, FibreSeal is a penetrant.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't tell anyone I said this, but when all else fails the right magic marker makes things..disappear!

Cleaning paint off is tricky- always start with the least caustic and work up. Just good ol rubbing alcohol will soften latex paints- particularly fresh. 
I have had some success with Krud Kutter. 
Solvents won't work on latex, and water wont work on oils.

good luck


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Slate is by far one of the most poris and stanable natural stones avalible.
Using a liquid paint remover is going to liquidify the paint but also let it get soaked into the stone and not be able to be removed.
I'd use a single edged razer and scrape over the area with it at right angles to the floor lightly.
Slate must be sealed every year or it will get stained.


----------

